# Al Kharbash Tower



## nat+nick (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi - I'm new to the site and will be moving to Dubai on 2nd October with family (husband + 2.5 yr old daughter). 

We will be in a service appt for the first month or so - location is Al Kharbash Tower. Can't find any info on it online, can anyone fill us in on what's around that area? e.g. shops, facilities etc?

thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you ask your employer what area it is in?


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I think that tower is on Sheikh Zayed Road somewhere near Shangri-la hotel.

SZR is the main freeway running between Dubai and Abu Dhabi and that part of it is a major residential/commercial strip with plenty of hotels and restaurants & shops along the ground floors of the buildings. It's between the original city and New Dubai, not far from the huge Dubai Mall etc etc.


----------

